# Anybody going to the deer show in Harvey on saturday?



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Just curious to see how many NODAKS will be at the Harvey show. I'll be there hope to see you all. Magnum


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Did you ever get your deer scored?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Tomarrow He'll be scored mallard. I got the horns from the taxadermist the other day so I can take them over to get scored in Harvey. magnum


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mag,What did your buck score?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

195 1/8 gross, was enough for the free head mount!!! Lots of nice deer there. Unbeleivable, lots of people too. magnum


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Magnum
Isnt the state record 194? Or is it 196?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Magnum...congrats on the huge buck!!! Milt told me it is a big sob. Are there any pics anywhere?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

He posted the gross score,not the net score.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes, that's gross score 196 6/8 I think is the state record but don't hold me too that. I don't know If that is there gross or deductoin score? Buckseye the pic is in the photo album. Milt tells me about all the big boys you get. Sounds like you get alot of dandy's. Magnum


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

my bad, either way, a gross near 200 is unreal! I know the current record stands in McHenry County by a Mr. Bruner. That score is in or around 194-96 net.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

That is one heck of a nice buck Mag.Who is doing the taxidermy work?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Don Hanson from sheyenne. He does a good job at a fair price. I've had him do another one I shot a few years ago, He only takes 50-60 capes a year and has them all done by may. It's nice to get them back early so you can enjoy them.


----------

